# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Hello everyone.

## Dusk44Child

Hi, people!
My name is Artemyi, I'm 29-year old Russian, currently living in Russia.
I'm also a Russian tutor for English-speaking people. 
I work on a justlearn platform
Here's the link to my profile, If you need a tutor, go and buy a trial lesson and we will work. https://www.justlearn.com/artemyi

----------

